# Best University in "Master Information System"



## ichan (Aug 4, 2010)

I am working in Hong Kong and I have a plan to take a Master Information System in Australia year 2011. 
Friends, do you have any comments which is best University in Master of Information System.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hichem metmer (Aug 23, 2010)

hello friends 
me too i looking for Master Information System in AU
i hope friends help us !

Best Regards


----------



## Tesfamichael (Nov 24, 2010)

*Oppourtunity*

Peace be onto you,i want to learn Master Information System,please tell me how can i get the oppourtunity.
kind regards!


----------



## annieng (Jul 7, 2010)

You can check the Carnegie Mellon University heinz.cmu.edu/australia/index.aspx . This is a famous uni in US for IT course (very high ranking). They opened their new branch in Adelaide for about 3 years now. The tuition fee is expensive compared to other local Australian unis, so it depends on your finance support. The uni also provides some scholarships to cover tuition fees. They provies the MS IT Management course (together with MS Public Policy Management)


----------



## shahzebit (Apr 20, 2011)

Google your search buddy and you will find many results...


----------



## aaronangelle (Apr 8, 2011)

I think you get admitted in NewCastle university in Australia.


----------



## aaronangelle (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes i think it is also be done

*Study at home*. It's depends on you.


----------



## priya899 (May 6, 2011)

Boston University’s Master of Science in Computer Information Systems 
online degree students have unprecedented support with access to the well-
recognized alumni, college, faculty, industry, student network, and technical 
support. 

best rgds,
priya


----------

